# My dog is allergic to most dogs foods, is a natural diet good for her?



## Purdy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello

I have a 4 year old black labrador. She's allergic to dust mites, grain mites, wheat, gluten and potatoes. Most wet/canned dog food makes her sick and although I can get wheat and gluten free dry dog food, dust and grain mites aggravate her allergies too. 

My vet has suggested feeding her a combination of 'human food' such as chicken, venison, heart, liver and mixing with veg and/or rice and pasta (wheat free of course). I've started to do this as I don't want her to be in obvious discomfort with the allergies but I'm worried it's not the best diet for her, rice over a prolonged period isn't good and seems to bloat her, not to mention it's a lot of cooking and very expensive to boil up fresh meat twice a day.

Does anyone have any experience of this? Am I feeding her the right things? Is there an alternative dog food that won't have gluten, dust, grains and wheat?..

Grateful for any advice anyone can offer

Thanks

L


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes - the prey model raw diet, which alot of us here feed our dogs. It contains only meat, bones, and organs. 

I have a dog with alot of food allergies. Since going raw, he has zero. There are many other stories like that here. 

Here is a website that tells you all about it and how to get started:
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

Fresh meat of course is the staple of this diet. It can be more or less expensive, depending on whether you are a good shopper or not. Some folks feed their dogs for next to nothing.

But consider the cost of your vet bills. For me, it was a difference in $24,000 in vet bills the eight months previous to raw, to a minimal amount since. I could feed my dogs prime rib every day and still come out alot cheaper. 

One of my dogs still has environmental allergies that make her eyes run. but no more skin itching or hot spots (those were fun), ear infections, etc etc etc.

Good luck. I know dealing with allergies is a huge pain. It's nice that we have a solution to get rid of alot of that.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

^ +1.

In addition to the site xellil recommended. I would recommend searching the raw feeding section on here. There tons of great information and lots of posts from people just getting starting with lots of common questions answered. I have a 3 1/2 year old black lab mix who is thriving on a PMR diet.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Like the other 2 posters I HIGHLY suggest Raw for her!!:thumb:

The site posted above along with our raw section here will be of great help to you!!

Feel free to post a question thread over there, or ask as many questions as you have here....but most of then can be answered between the site that Xellil posted and the raw feeding section!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Raw feeding would really be ideal for her because its WAY more simple than cooking for her. With raw, you can feed just one single thing per day and not have to worry about adding all kinds of things like wheat free pasta, rice or veggies as well as not spend the time cooking and processing. 

Head on over to the raw feeding section to learn more! Ask any and all questions you may have as we are always happy to answer them :thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope to see you in the raw section! I agree with everyone! :smile:


----------



## Purdy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks very much for all the advice so far. I have been boiling everything so far so I'm guessing raw is better given what you've all said. 

This is only day 6 of the diet I have been giving her and today I noticed a little blood at the end of her stool. Contacted vet who said that this isn't something to worry about unless it's a lot of blood, common with changing diets - is that a symptom anyone has encountered with the raw diet? (have to say I do rate my vet and trust him so have been following his advice so far). 

Thanks again, wish I'd found this site months ago! x


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Purdy said:


> Thanks very much for all the advice so far. I have been boiling everything so far so I'm guessing raw is better given what you've all said.
> 
> This is only day 6 of the diet I have been giving her and today I noticed a little blood at the end of her stool. Contacted vet who said that this isn't something to worry about unless it's a lot of blood, common with changing diets - is that a symptom anyone has encountered with the raw diet? (have to say I do rate my vet and trust him so have been following his advice so far).
> 
> Thanks again, wish I'd found this site months ago! x


why would changing diets cause blood in the stool? are you feeding boiled bones?

if so, please don't. 

i used to home cook for my dogs and they never ever had blood in their stools from cooked food. i am sorry but i just don't get that answer from your vet.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I would totally go for the raw diet.


----------



## PatricksDanes2 (Feb 1, 2012)

My Great Dane has similar allergies – wheat, potatoes, etc. We feed her Natural Balance Limited Ingredients food – in Lamb Meal and Brown Rice. After starting it, her red bumps cleared up and no more stomach and digestion issues – (it took a while to get her stool regulated but on this food it is so much better!). She loves this food and it’s like the ingredients are tailor-made just for what she needs. Most of all we absolutely trust Natural Balance – you can even check that the bag you buy has been tested for melamine, etc. on their website’s buy with confidence link.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I home cook for my dog with allergies and she looks amazing since being off kibble. Home cooking is second to the raw diet but still way better than kibble. My girl was suffering from yeast, bacterial, and fungal infections as well as ear and she has done a complete 360. You need to feed about 2% of her body weight and also supplement with a good vitamin as well as probiotics and enzymes. I also add ACV to her food. A couple of good books are either Dr. Pitcairn's natural health for dogs and cats or Dr. Karen Beckers Real food for real dogs. Both of these books have great info on home cooking and raw diets. I read these two books plus did research on the internet hence me finding this site 

BEFORE HOME COOKING









AFTER EATING HOME COOKING FOR A FEW WEEKS


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My lab had those same allergies, changed her to raw, remember with mites they can also be found in rice and pastas so your just feeding them to the dog. If I was you I would go all raw.....Solved all of my dogs problems. I think any other sensitivities can be caused by flee and tick applications, vaccines, anything that would cause the dogs immune system to go haywire. 

Thats what I've done for my girl and she seems to be much healthier for it, and happier I might add she loves her raw meals...


----------

